# Blindfolding, which way is the edge supposed to face?



## robertjurgen (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm on Joels speedcubing page for blindfolded cubing, and I'm reading the part about cycles. I get the part about the T perm flipping the 2 edges, but im really confused about something else. When I'm doing the setup moves to move the edge into position, how do I know which way the edge on UL/LU is supposed to face?


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 7, 2009)

Do the t perm on a solved cube and see what happens to the cube. That's how you figure out most things. Basically whatever is on top in UR will go sTraight across keeping the same orientation in UL which ten you just undo your setup move. Hope that helped.


----------



## robertjurgen (Nov 7, 2009)

Aww man, I feel stupid now... I see what you mean. Thanks alot.


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha np glad to help. I am just starting myself with bld and if you have anymore questions feel free to ask


----------

